# Pedal Bicycle with Semi-Horn



## SamyBoy (Nov 19, 2015)

Hello!

Not sure if this is the best place to post but here we go:

I would like to know how I would go about putting a semi-truck horn working on vacuum onot a bicycle. I have seen some YouTube videos, but I do not really get how the horn really works and how I would go about putting it on a 12V battery?

I found this horn from hongkong and was wondering if this pack will need anything extra to setup to a 12V battery: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Winwing-Auto-Parts-120DB-24V-Dual-Trumpet/

One last thing, I found this video with a horn on a bike and there was a switch that made the horn go in like a up and down tone, like they have one busses on dangerous roads etc. Could som1 tell me how I would get that sound? The video link is here: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mETFvFUkfHE

Dont have much experience in this sort of thing yet, dont think I know much of the elctrical language use either, much help would be very much appriciated! Thank You for reading !


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Use an LED flasher unit to drive a 16A relay, that should make it pulse about the same as a cars blinker.


----------

